# Vintage Studiolab restoration



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

I recently got these Studiolab speakers for free from my mom's friend, they have 2 10" woofers, 2 1" dome tweeters and some simple switchable crossovers. As you can see the surrounds are fairly rotted and there is some cosmetic damage to the cabinet that isnt visible in the picture. I found studiolabs website and they have replacement speakers for $89 each which is a little pricey for what the speakers are but i will see if they can re-cone them so I can save some money. I want to replace the spring terminals with some heavy duty screw terminals. 

The foam packing is just a couple chunks of fiber-glass insulation, do you guys think its a good idea to either glue egg carton foam all inside or use fluffy stuffing or anything else?

If you know anything about these speakers all info will be appreciated.


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

aint she purrty


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I would reuse the fiberglass, it should be sufficient. Egg crate foam will not have much of an effect in there.


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like those woofers don't need anything other than a surround refoam and new voice coil dust caps which would cost about $25 for each driver. I'd leave the stuffing inside alone, they designed the speakers to use what they put in them.


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish I could but the cone and voice coil/former is really warped and grinds no matter how i try to get it straight, as the surrounds fell appart the owner didnt notice and the cone was pretty much flopping around :crying:


----------

